# Konosuke Special Order Reviews



## Citizen Snips (Mar 1, 2011)

This will be my reviews for my special order Konosuke cutlery all of which are custom made with ebony octagon handles with blond buffalo horn and custom kanji engraving.

300mm yanagiba-white #2
270mm gyuto-HD
210mm mioroshi-deba blue #2

Before I get into the reviews I would especially like to thank Jon Broida and his wife Sara for all their help and patience in helping me get a most perfect set of knives I will treasure for a long time to come. I cannot say enough about how their professionalism and passion really shine through what they do and I would recommend doing business with them any chance you get.

I would like to mention the stones lineup I use as well.
Bester 500
Beston 1200
Blue Aoto 2k
Suehiro Rika 5k
Arashiyama 6k
Kitayama 8k
Leather Strop
Felt Strop loaded with CrO2

On to the knives. I will break up the review into three sections, initial impression and visual stimulation, use of knife out of the box and after sharpening and finally sharpening itself. I believe this way, readers will get as close to my feelings about this cutlery as possible.


Yanagiba 300mm White #2
Out of the box, this knife gave me the best first impression. It looks beautiful and feels great in your hand. The edges are clean and although it has some weight feels very balanced. I have never seen such a beautiful yanagi in person and believe it could hold its own in performance to almost any out there. Using the knife without sharpening it was not too difficult as it was very sharp out of the box. It held its edge for days of use and still cut like a scalpel. The weight helps cut through fish flesh but is surprisingly agile for a 300mm knife. After sharpening though, the quality of this knife came through. I was able to get it way sharper and pushed it to the limits and it kept a stellar edge by only stropping on leather at work. It responded well to the stones of which i left out the Bester. This knife has enough heft to be useful while being very nimble and is a joy to use. In its first two weeks it saw multiple kinds of fish as well as some duck breast and roasted tenderloin. I couldn't ask for more!

Gyuto 270mm HD
My favorite of all knives (along with a lot of other people) is a gyuto. I traditionally have used 240mm but felt as though I wanted the extra length and knew I could handle it. Upon taking this knife out of the box I felt as though I made the right choice. Although it seemed a little big it felt great in my hand. The handle was the right size for the knife and felt comfortable. The first thing I noticed was not the handle though, it was how thin this knife is. It gives a new definition to the term "laser". Getting used to how thin this knife is took me a few hours but the quality of cuts i was getting made this process very enjoyable. It saw work on all sorts of vegetables from potatoes, tomatoes and onions to butternut squash and carrots. It cuts like a dream. I was a little nervous about sharpening this knife but after hitting my stones, it was easier to sharpen than I anticipated. I have to say the AEB-L steel i was used to seems to sharpen easier than the HD but the quality and sharpness potential outweighs that by a a longshot. I stopped at the suehiro 5k the first session but took it all the way through the kitayama on the second and it held its edge well. Normally I stop at 5k for all gyutos but I feel like this knife could support something with a much higher grit. This knife is exactly what I was looking for and came through on all expectations I had for it.

Mioroshi Deba 210mm Blue #2
This was the knife that I honestly had the most concern about. I had never used a Mioroshi Deba and was used to the traditional style and a length of 180mm. Out of the box it was very beautiful but felt as though the handle was a little larger than needed to be for the size of this knife. This actually felt different but good as I have larger hands. It was strange that it fit my hand even though the knife was slimmer and not as tall as the deba I was used to. A few tasks such as black cod and mahi mahi were all it took to get used to this mioroshi. I can see why some people prefer a traditional deba but I think this style is for me. This feels more nimble and not as hefty which can be good and bad. I believe this knife fits my cutting style and needs more accurately. Breaking down fish and chicken has been very easy and this knife has had no problems with either. It is nimble enough to get the oyster from a chicken and thick enough for the backbone as well as being able to completely fabricate a whole fish. This knife is for me!! It began to take the beautiful blue and purplish colors within the first hour and I cannot wait to see what it looks like in a few months. Sharpening this knife was a breeze and it took to the stones very well. I must admit, I am not as experienced with microbeveling and have not unlocked its full potential but this is a knife I am going to work on that skill with. I think this version of the deba knife is wonderful and would recommend it to anyone who wants more out of a deba.

My final thoughts...
I think my reviews pretty much say it all. Trying to be objective, I could not come up with any real negative points about these knives. I am a meticulous person and researched this purchase very carefully and appreciate all the opinions of everyone who wrote about Konosuke. That being said, I believe the quality of this company comes from passion and you really can see and feel that when observing, holding, and using these pieces of art. They are an absolute pleasure to use and I am very honored and excited to have them be my cutlery of choice for years to come.

I will be doing a shorter updated review within a month to articulate how the knives are holding up for me. In the mean time I will be happy to answer any questions about anything in my reviews.

Thank you for reading

Here are some links...
As you can probably tell, i'm a chef and not a photographer

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/...

(i moved this post and dont see a review section or somewhere to put reviews)


----------



## phasedweasel (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a quick note, I'm getting "Forbidden" when I try to look at the pictures.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont think i have permission yet...sorry

as soon as i can ill get some links to the pictures


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 1, 2011)

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/596.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/604.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/606.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/609.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/621.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/625.jpg
http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/smoovismcgee/631.jpg

fixed


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful knives! I've been a Konosuke fan for awhile now, especially their white#2 series. I made my last purchase hopefully for a long time...in a month or two my HD sujihiki with ebony handle will arrive.

Are your yanagi and deba actually 'custom made', or are they like the HD gyuto where you just picked the handle on blades they already produce? 

Also, looks like the deba and HD handles are rosewood instead of ebony...is that correct?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

i think a better description would be special ordered with custom engraving

the handles are ebony... just a bit lighter than the jet black stuff we sometimes see


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

I dropped your pictures in here to see how the page loads.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 1, 2011)

some sweet lookin knives right there.....ryan


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

This one is the pick of the litter! The transition from wood to horn is sublime.

I have a petty from this group and it really is an outstanding knife.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely lovely knives, especially the yanagi. 
My precious! We likes the yanagiba!
We wants the yanagiba  

DARkHOeK


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 3, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i think a better description would be special ordered with custom engraving



well said...

jon worked very close with me on picking out the ebony handles with blonde horns, the type of steel for each knife, and the size. his wife sara did help me with the engraving.

i also would like to give the credit to jon for my new and absolute love for mioroshi deba. i actually sold my other hon-deba because of how versatile and how much i enjoy using this knife.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 3, 2011)

also thanks for all the kind words everyone. 

i have been using these knives a few weeks now and they have all had a few trips to the sharpening stones. im gonna wait a little while longer before i give my follow up reviews but i can say it looks good for these knives.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Citizen, your knives are beautiful. I'm looking at my first japanese knife purchase and I am probably getting the HD Gyuto....After seeing your pics I'm probably going to opt for the ebony handle. If you ever take any more pics in different types of lighting I'd love to see them.

Also, I'm a beginner sharpener, are there any tips or things to keep in mind specific to this Gyuto? 

Thanks!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 10, 2011)

Love your knives. I have been a fan of Konosuke for along time. My 240 HD is easily my favorite knife. Also great review. I have one question. Having both the white and HD, which do you prefer? Which takes a better edge and holds it longer?


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 10, 2011)

Konosuke, for me, is one of the top 5 makers. They will/can do almost anything you want. Great quality. Excellent performers and great lookers, too. I have 3 and I probably will end up with one or two more before I am done.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 10, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Konosuke, for me, is one of the top 5 makers. They will/can do almost anything you want. Great quality. Excellent performers and great lookers, too. I have 3 and I probably will end up with one or two more before I am done.



Agreed...after purchasing a Konosuke white#2 gyuto a year ago as a cheaper alternative to the talks of the town-Tadatsuna and Suisin-I was in love with everything about it, so I got a suji to go with it. Just seemed like a few months later, they really blew up and became very popular...and when the HD line became available, they have been one of the most talked about in the past six months.



kalaeb said:


> Having both the white and HD, which do you prefer? Which takes a better edge and holds it longer?


After using and sharpening the white#2 for a long time, it is one of my favorite steels and I feel so in touch with it...it is brilliant. Part of me has buyers remorse that I went with the HD steel for my upcoming suji because of how much I love the white, but I wanted to differentiate from what I already had. 

When my HD finally gets here, I'll be able to give you a direct comparison between the two steels, as Citizen's are double vs single bevels between the two lines. If Bryan is around, he can currently comment on the subtle differences.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been wanted a konosuke for a while, I am so jealous. Maybe sometime in the fall....


----------



## goodchef1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Like special order knives, unfortunately for me, 240mm is max. Just places an order Jon for it too. Too bad could not get in on this one. :crying:


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 10, 2011)

slowtyper said:


> Hi Citizen, your knives are beautiful. I'm looking at my first japanese knife purchase and I am probably getting the HD Gyuto....After seeing your pics I'm probably going to opt for the ebony handle. If you ever take any more pics in different types of lighting I'd love to see them.
> 
> Also, I'm a beginner sharpener, are there any tips or things to keep in mind specific to this Gyuto?
> 
> Thanks!


 
after speaking with jon for like 2 hours the other day and constant playing around with different stones, i found the method for that particular knife that works the best. i sharpen one side (right side as im right handed) hamaguriba style with the micro bevel and use his method for single bevels only blending the two edges together. i use the beston 500, blue aoto 2k, and arashiyama 6k and it works wonders. 

the ebony handle with blonde horn was an easy choice for me as i think it adds to these knives. i am not a big fan of the stock handle the HD's come with unfortunately


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words guys. i wrote this review about a month ago and will probably do my follow up here soon. i think that these knives have actually taught me quite a bit about sharpening as i get more impressed and enjoy them more and more as the days continue to go by. ill post the follow up on this thread in a few weeks so check it out when you get a chance.

konosuke worked really hard with jon to help me get exactly what i wanted and produced the most exceptional F&F on any knife i have seen in person. they helped me personalize my knives in a way that made me feel was having them make something for me that was one of a kind. i cannot say enough about the quality of the knives and the company

i do not have the white 2 in a gyuto so i would not be able to give a proper comparison but i can say that the white 2 yanagi gets screaming sharp and stays that way for a good amount of time considering the steel. the HD is amazing and takes the edge of a carbon knife. i found that i can get it sharper than i can get some other suji's and petty's ive played with in the past that were carbon steel. its a great knife and enjoyable to use knowing how versatile it is. its also super super thin which i like. for a full comparison i would wait til cadillac gets his and he can do it more justice with them side by side.

one last note, i did a few videos on my phone while i was at work but cannot figure out how to get them from the droid to the computer. when i do i will post them withe some pictures of the fish i get to work with.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy sweetness!!!! I will trade my entire collection for those beaut's!!! Absolutely love the ebony handle/ blonde ferrule combo! I picked up a 240 HD recently (just regulation- nothing custom), and absolutely love it! Am now intrigued by the white #2....please post some long term comparisons of the steels....would be very interested. :headbang:


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 11, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> i am not a big fan of the stock handle the HD's come with unfortunately


 
Me neither! I actually hate them with a passion in the looks department...not a fan of the black 'cap' on the butt at all (which is why I had to go ebony for my HD).

Not sure why they don't just use the same handles from the white#2 series...probably trying too hard to differentiate between lines. They are simple, traditional-looking octagonal handles(magnolia?) that taper towards the ferrule...they feel great and are sized perfectly.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 11, 2011)

im glad im not the only one who thinks that way cad. i just think they look tacky and am glad i went with ebony


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 11, 2011)

I must say, I have read many a complaint of the HD handle; its too small; its ugly; etc...

I gotta say, I rather like it, as it has grown on me. The hybrid oval/ octagonal shape is super comfortable, and the size seems just right, considering how light the knives really are.


----------



## AMP01 (Apr 12, 2011)

The ebony handle with blond horn looks Sweeeet !! When I order my HD Gyuto, this is the combo that I will go for. Thanks for the initial review and updates and I look forward to seeing any videos that you could post.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey! What happened to the pics!!!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 15, 2011)

oops. i was moving some stuff around in photobucket and moved them to a different folder. ill edit my post when i get home from work tomorrow


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 15, 2011)




----------

